# Cycle advice if anyone kind enough?



## Davey (May 5, 2010)

Hi to all who have taken the time to view, cheers.

im a 21 male, been attending gym for over 3 years on and off... done a few cycles... no great success

ive recently purchased 50 anadrol tablebs 50mg, ive used these before and found great for bulking, ive decided to stack this with 10ml of Test Cyp. 

What would be the best way to approach this cycle, or they a good mix... im looking a vast amount of gains...

any input, ideas, suggestions or criticism would be greatly appreciated.

thanks, davey


----------



## Arnold (May 5, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Davey* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## sassy69 (May 5, 2010)

Davey said:


> Hi to all who have taken the time to view, cheers.
> 
> im a 21 male, been attending gym for over 3 years on and off... done a few cycles... no great success
> 
> ...



At your age, just walking into the gym should grow a couple inches of muscle on ya. I'm gonna venture your diet is failing you miserably and you shouldn't be leaning on drugs to get results. Diet & training and consistency. You're already pumping more testosterone than you ever will again in your life. 

What exactly is your diet & training like right now?


----------



## Davey (May 5, 2010)

i train well, already have a decent physique, im basically living on protein shakes, potatoe, pasta, ham, bacon (medalion), chicken, tuna, bananas, apples, i do have the odd chocolate biscuit, diet is decent, im currently 11 stone 11. struggling to gain weight, used to be 13 stone.... what do you think of the chosen products? and any idea on a cycle?


----------



## Marat (May 5, 2010)

Your are struggling to gain weight because you aren't eating enough. How many calories do you eat each day?

At 165 pounds and 21 years old, nobody here is going to recommend taking any sort of steroids.


----------



## sassy69 (May 5, 2010)

Protein is the most anabolic thing you can put in your body and carbs & fats are the fuel to support the building that protein does. Even w/ drugs, your "gains" are going to disappear because you're not creating an environment to support them (i.e. food).


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 5, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------

